# The official I'm getting an iPhone 3G with Rogers/Fido on release day thread!



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It seems that the mayor wants us to stop polluting the anti-Rogers/Fido threads with our not so anti-Rogers posts. So let's keep our excitement to ourselves so we don't anger those who seem determined to protest against Rogers that day. Let's cheer loud and proud, we think the price is fair and we're getting iPhones on release day!!!


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Bueller...


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

dona83 said:


> It seems that the mayor wants us to stop polluting the anti-Rogers/Fido threads with our not so anti-Rogers posts. So let's keep our excitement to ourselves so we don't anger those who seem determined to protest against Rogers that day. Let's cheer loud and proud, we think the price is fair and we're getting iPhones on release day!!!


Gotta ask, but is it because the iPhone is finally here after such a wait, because it's worth it for the hardware, or because the plans genuinely suit your mobile habits? Are you going with Fido or Rogers? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow. this thread couldn't be much quieter... zero confirmations in over 24hrs. If its indicative of the response Rogers/Fido can expect, I'd say they have a major problem on their hands. Much bigger than even I thought...


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

dona83 said:


> It seems that the mayor wants us to stop polluting the anti-Rogers/Fido threads with our not so anti-Rogers posts. So let's keep our excitement to ourselves so we don't anger those who seem determined to protest against Rogers that day. Let's cheer loud and proud, we think the price is fair and we're getting iPhones on release day!!!


I'm seriously considering it. I need a new phone, and unless I go with one of the resellers, that's what I'll be paying anyways. Cheapest plan with call display a la carte. I'll go with Fido for the per-second billing, no activation fee, and ability to change plan during the contract. - so that when your protest does work *chuckle* and cheap unlimited data becomes available, I'll be able to take advantage.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

Maverick said:


> Wow. this thread couldn't be much quieter... zero confirmations in over 24hrs. If its indicative of the response Rogers/Fido can expect, I'd say they have a major problem on their hands. Much bigger than even I thought...


Don't forget that it's a holiday weekend. Lots of people have better things to do than read/contribute to a web discussion board.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

sure they do. funny there are hundreds of posts in the anti-Rogers threads during the same 24hrs.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll get one if I can do it with the "data-less plan starting at $15". I've been using a Nokia phone with Rogers for years, I like their coverage (many of my local calls would be considered long distance with other companies), and it's about time to replace it anyway. I'd like to be able to sync my Address Book contacts, and I already convert YouTube videos for my iPod, so constantly being wirelessly available to the internet is not something I need just yet, Not at $60 a month or more, anyway.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I'll get one if they let me activate on an existing voice-only plan.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Remember AT&T...you could pay $20 dollars and add it to your existing voice plan and get the iphone unlimitted

Only if us Canadians could pay like $20 dollars for 400mb to our exisiting plan


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm getting one. Although the pricing does blow I need a phone and my other choice would be a blackberry which would cost a lot more for what we can get for $60. Plus wifi is almost everywhere and I will only use the data for the gps once and a while and the odd google search. So for now I guess I can deal with the $60 or $75 plans but there is much more work to be done on Rogers part. It's a good thing they let you change plans without fees because as soon as an unlimited plan comes if it ever does I am all over it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

ericlewis91 said:


> Remember AT&T...you could pay $20 dollars and add it to your existing voice plan and get the iphone unlimitted
> 
> Only if us Canadians could pay like $20 dollars for 400mb to our exisiting plan


That was only for the previous iPhone. The cost is now $30.


----------



## boxcarracer (Jun 30, 2008)

Maverick said:


> sure they do. funny there are hundreds of posts in the anti-Rogers threads during the same 24hrs.


AKA the people who are too cheap to pay for the iphone, so how could they afford a vacation on the long weekend haha

im getting one


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Ill probably suck up and get one in the fall.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I called Fido twice and they told me that I can buy the 8GBer for $199 as a new customer with a voice-only plan, as long as it is for 36 months. If that is accurate, I'll plunk down two bills and change for an iPhone.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

boxcarracer said:


> AKA the people who are too cheap to pay for the iphone, so how could they afford a vacation on the long weekend haha
> 
> im getting one


good for you.. 

obviously a troll (2 post counts) 

Its not about being cheap, its about Rogers spinning it so they sound like they're giving us a deal, but infact are ripping us off. 

* 9pm Evenings
* paying for caller id
* 150 mins.
By the time you add the "features" to get to a decent plan, you're at a 30% higher cost.

In Any case, I got the original iphone waaaaay before you, the original one and so did many other people. Just gonna add the $30/300 dataplan to my account and wait and see if the 3G will be availble off carrier.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If this is true:

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...isting-plans-so-says-rogers-spokesperson.html

then I'm getting an iPhone on launch day--unless there's a line-up. In that case, I can wait a bit.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

HowEver said:


> If this is true:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...isting-plans-so-says-rogers-spokesperson.html
> 
> then I'm getting an iPhone on launch day--unless there's a line-up. In that case, I can wait a bit.


yes, that would be a step in the right direction. If this was the case, I will get the iphone 3G and add a $30/300 dataplan to my account. 

.. lets see what happens 10 days to go..


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think I am going to make my decision on the eve of the 11th. I need to switch to Fido anyways since I am moving so I have to accept a raping regardless. Might as well have a nice phone.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not buying an iPhone on launch day ... because I already did that a year ago! 

But yes, I'll be getting a Canadian iPhone at some point. I'm hopeful (and supportive) of the protests because the biggest sticking point on them is the three-year contract. I'm certainly not going to sign one of those, but would consider a two-year one.

If necessary, I will wait for a jailbreak for the new iPhone that works, then stick my Fido card in it and carry on. Rogers may THINK they have a lock on us, but as Princess Leia once said: "The more you tighten your grip, the more [of us] who will slip through your fingers."

I can't avoid giving money to Rogers, but contrary to their belief I *can* determine how much and for what value. And if they don't want to play fairly, I will exercise that right.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I know many people are hot to trot on the iPhone. Gawd, we've waited so long for the day.

I know my request means nothing to any of you but please consider something. You've waited all this while. Can you possibly wait another few weeks? Do you have to rush out on July 11th? I'm not telling you not to buy, after all that's your prerogative and I fully understand the excitement. I'm just saying if Rogers hasn't come up with a sweetened deal of unlimited data by the time the launch comes about, just hold off a wee bit. Let Rogers staff listen to the echo of their voices in the store.

Thank you.


----------



## Kasmeran (Dec 29, 2007)

If Fido offers the ability for me to use the iPhone on my existing plan (couples plan with over 2 years to go), then I'm in. Other than that, I can't even think about it.

The hassle of getting out of my plan, getting a new plan for my fiance, then paying for the time that we talk (each of us would pay) would just be too much... and too expensive.


----------



## SeeB (Jun 30, 2008)

Same for me in here.. if I can keep my plan, i'm in. If not, i'll may get an iphone 1.0


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

This is what I'm paying with Telus...
$25/mo - 150 minutes, unlimited evening and weekends starting at 6
$15/mo - Unlimited e-mail and IM
$15/mo - Unlimited data (excluding YouTube, Skype, tethering)
$15/mo - Call Display, Voice Mail, Unlimited text messages
=$87.02 including SAF, E911, GST & PST

This is what I would get with Rogers/Fido...
$60/mo - 150 minutes, unlimited evenings & weekends starting at 9 for Rogers, 7 for Fido, Voice mail, 400MB of unrestricted data, 300 text messages, Fido/Rogers Hotspot access (remember folks you can use this for your Mac as well!!)
$20/mo - Call display, 10,000 text messages, evenings extended to 6 for Rogers and 5 for Fido
=$98.78 including SAF, E911, GST+PST

I think the extra $11.76 is worth it for the iPhone.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I pretty much "have to" given my line of work and that I've been skimming off of a Virgin Mobile prepaid phone for too long.

That said, while there's no doubt we're getting the short end of the stick on iPhone plans, they're not quite as unreasonable as people make them out to be. The main issue is that yes, we are paying to get less of everything versus AT&T. I'll probably end up with the $75 plan, but nothing else (don't use SMS, don't need a lot of pre-9PM calling).

I'm with our "brothers" in the struggle for a better iPhone plan, though.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

*I'm in!*

I'm a happy 1st Gen iPhone owner who will be upgrading on launch day. My current phone is currently for sale in the classifieds 

From the looks of the other posts on this form, it seems like I'm going to be able to keep my current voice plan and add data at $30 / 400MB. Considering that I'm currently paying $10 for 10MB (with considerable overages) it's a decent price. 

I'm not happy about the lack of unlimited data, but there's really no alternative. As attractive as the plans are in the US, I don't live there. I'm not interested in a boycott of Rogers, and I want the 3G, push e-mail, visual voicemail, and GPS offered by the 2nd generation iPhone.

Bob


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

bob99 said:


> I'm a happy 1st Gen iPhone owner who will be upgrading on launch day. My current phone is currently for sale in the classifieds
> 
> From the looks of the other posts on this form, it seems like I'm going to be able to keep my current voice plan and add data at *$30 / 400MB*. Considering that I'm currently paying $10 for 10MB (with considerable overages) it's a decent price.
> 
> ...


For $30 you will get 300MB, not 400MB. The 400MB figure comes from the so-called iPhone "high value" monthly price plans.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I can understand that people want iP 2.0, but you should hold out if you can -- at least by a few weeks. Yes, you may now be able to upgrade and still use an existing plan, but think of the long-term.

There is no way I'd sign into a 3-year contract; especially when the spectrum auction will be announced in a few weeks. Unlimited wireless internet is becoming the norm across the planet, just like how highspeed internet took over the limited dial-up services.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

zlinger said:


> I can understand that people want iP 2.0, but you should hold out if you can -- at least by a few weeks. Yes, you may now be able to upgrade and still use an existing plan, but think of the long-term.


I'll get an iPhone and let the rest of you struggle to lower my monthly bill. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Beachboy, thanks for the heads up re: 300 MB. Do you happen to know where this is linked on the Rogers site?

Zlinger, the trouble I have with waiting is, of course the data rates will be lower when the new spectrum is actually rolled out and is a product you can purchase. Until then, the market rate for data in Canada is unfortunately higher. When competition comes along, Rogers will adjust and our rates will decrease, or we can just pay the cancellation fee and jump ship if the savings are really that great.

The big trouble with waiting is that you don't get to use the product while you wait for something better to come along. I bought an iPhone the day it was unlocked for international use, and I've been enjoying it ever since. If I had waited until it came out in Canada, I would have lost out on the past 10 months of use. By the time the new spectrum is up and running the iPhone 3 may be out, and I'll probably buy it too.

Bob


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

With the new details about the being able to keep your current plan and either add a exisiting data plan like the $50 flex plan or not take a data plan at all, I'm sure a lot of people who said they wouldn't get it have or will change their minds.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

ruffdeezy said:


> With the new details about the being able to keep your current plan and either add a exisiting data plan like the $50 flex plan or not take a data plan at all, I'm sure a lot of people who said they wouldn't get it have or will change their minds.


Unfortunately, I agree. Folks will cave in believing they have something good and we will continue to to have pathetic cell phone rates in general. Nothing will change. Perhaps Canadians do deserve what we get.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

adagio said:


> Unfortunately, I agree. Folks will cave in believing they have something good and we will continue to to have pathetic cell phone rates in general. Nothing will change. Perhaps Canadians do deserve what we get.


Yep. It's actually a pretty smart PR move by Rogers. Release horrible iPhone only plans, wait for the complaints, then announce that existing customers can keep their plans and get the iPhone for $199 by extending your contract for 3 years. I think most people will do that, using a crippled iPhone with NO data.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Good move on Roger$ part to reel people in for another 3-years -- just before other potential GSM carriers start up business. I would NEVER sign into an extended contract just to get a crippled phone. Amazing how this company has crushed the dream and intent of the iPhone in Canada. They could have easily matched AT&T and driven market share through the roof.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I could really see Rogers doing something like offering us to pay an extra 20$ on top of the $115 plan for unlimited data.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

slicecom said:


> Yep. It's actually a pretty smart PR move by Rogers. Release horrible iPhone only plans, wait for the complaints, then announce that existing customers can keep their plans and get the iPhone for $199 by extending your contract for 3 years. I think most people will do that, using a crippled iPhone with NO data.


it won't be crippled, it's all there and as soon as you use it POW! big data charges at full price.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

jeepguy said:


> it won't be crippled, it's all there and as soon as you use it POW! big data charges at full price.


Good point. It's only crippled to those who are knowledgeable about data use and monitor it carefully.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

What do you all think July 11th will be like? I really hope that it's not like last year in the US. 

If AT&T opens at 8 then I'm sure Rogers will too. I think I will be going to the Rogers Wireless in Collingwood, Ontario. 

What stores will you all be going to? 

Do you expect a big line up?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

jeepguy said:


> it won't be crippled, it's all there and as soon as you use it POW! big data charges at full price.


For only $5 more per month, Rogers will automatically apply the extra data charges directly to the mortgage on your home.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

zlinger said:


> For only $5 more per month, Rogers will automatically apply the extra data charges directly to the mortgage on your home.


I already sold my home so I could afford the iPhone from Rogers.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

slicecom said:


> I already sold my home so I could afford the iPhone from Rogers.


I would be the most styling bum on the street using an iPhone from a cardboard box.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

What do you all think July 11th will be like? 

I hope it's not like it was last year im the US. Apparently AT&T will open at 8AM for the iPhone. I think that Rogers will probably do the same thing. I am probably going to go to the Rogers Wireless in Collingwood, Ontario.

What stores will you all be going to?

What do you think July 11th will be like in Canada?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

uPhone said:


> What do you all think July 11th will be like?
> 
> I hope it's not like it was last year im the US. Apparently AT&T will open at 8AM for the iPhone. I think that Rogers will probably do the same thing. I am probably going to go to the Rogers Wireless in Collingwood, Ontario.
> 
> ...


Wishful thinking but I hope the stores are DEAD!!!!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

adagio said:


> Wishful thinking but I hope the stores are DEAD!!!!


Lol, I agree a tiny bit but this IS "The official I'm getting an iPhone 3G with Rogers/Fido on release day thread!"


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Well lets put it this way, if Rogers doesn't get their ass in gear and spell out the PRICE PLANS in plain ENGLISH prior to JULY 11th, the line ups if any will be LONG due to everyone trying to figure out what they can use and not use for a plan from Rogers. 

So, in other words, it could take up to 30 minutes per person in line to decide what price plan will work for them other then the so called "Value Packs" that are available right now.

If this Liz Hamilton is valid, then Rogers needs to ASAP change their web site and put all options out there for the iPhone. Best way would be to make just an iPhone plan page and list all the options on it, from value packs to all other possibilities. This way, you will just walk into Rogers on July 11th and know what you want.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Stores are going to try to sell you what they want to sell you.

All of Rogers iPhone and existing plans are available on their website. All that needs to be cleared up is: is there a minimum voice or voice/data plan required? How much extra does the phone cost if you use a lower-cost plan? Is there really no DECF?

They've said existing plans are okay.

The other question for some is: can I use my corporate voice plan?

At this point you're making things more complicated that than they need to be.

And as an aside, Rogers will be thrilled with line-ups for any reason, including having people decide which plan to get. And you can always *change* your voice/data plan with Rogers.





MacGYVER said:


> Well lets put it this way, if Rogers doesn't get their ass in gear and spell out the PRICE PLANS in plain ENGLISH prior to JULY 11th, the line ups if any will be LONG due to everyone trying to figure out what they can use and not use for a plan from Rogers.
> 
> So, in other words, it could take up to 30 minutes per person in line to decide what price plan will work for them other then the so called "Value Packs" that are available right now.
> 
> If this Liz Hamilton is valid, then Rogers needs to ASAP change their web site and put all options out there for the iPhone. Best way would be to make just an iPhone plan page and list all the options on it, from value packs to all other possibilities. This way, you will just walk into Rogers on July 11th and know what you want.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Stores are going to try to sell you what they want to sell you.
> 
> All of Rogers iPhone and existing plans are available on their website. All that needs to be cleared up is: is there a minimum voice or voice/data plan required? How much extra does the phone cost if you use a lower-cost plan? Is there really no DECF?
> 
> ...


The number one problem with existing plans, is that who ever designed the Rogers web site knew nothing about what I like to call "keep it simple". 

Has anyone here been lately to the Rogers site to actually look at just getting a Voice Plan? It is not set up to be simple. For example you click on Plans and Essentials link to get to the next page. Then you're bombarded with all sorts of options along the bottom of the page for all kinds of stuff like texting plans, voice mail plans etc...... If you look to the left of the page you will see something called Personal Plans. When you click on that you need to enter Province and City of where you live and this is where it kills me. They have this little button where you can click on and provides me with some personal plans for example:

Business Plans
Canada One Rate
Digital One Rate
Right Fit Any time Plans
and so on and so on

When you click on one of the above it shows you the prices but nothing else. There is a little red arrow to click on which is practically useless as well. They then try to provide you with all the useless information on what hours the plans start on etc.... but the problem is this: THEY DON'T TELL YOU what you're getting with each of the above plans! How many day time minutes are there? Are there any Unlimited hours? How much extra for that? Do you get any texting with those plans etc. etc. etc.....

The Rogers web site is designed poorly. They make you hunt like crazy for information and then you still don't have all the information you need. It is an absolute mess and if that's the best they can do, they need to find some people who know how to design efficiently and hire a marketing team to design the content. Most people these days go to the internet first, they want to find all the information before making that purchase. Some cellular carriers in Canada actually get that concept and understand it. That's why their web sites are built and designed so that you the customer only have to make a few clicks and have all the information NON HIDDEN at all right in front of you. With one click you know how much it will cost and what you will be getting. I can't do that on Rogers web site. I will have to take what ever info they have and spend about 30 minutes at the store in order to find out what ALL my options are beyond the value packs. Surely it can't be that hard for Rogers to provide this information, I would imagine they want to be efficient on July 11th.

As for the sales person to tell me what I want, I think not. Unless they are paying the bills for me, I will be making up my own plan and if that takes me along time, then so be it. But Rogers has now 10 days to fix that so I can just walk in and plunk the money down, sign up and walk out.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't usually use the Rogers website for my plan information. Nothing that I signed up for is listed there at all.

I use a trusted store rep. found after research and verification; and have a corporate plan for which I qualify.

Most people who work qualify for some kind of employee plan. You'll save quite a bit of money this way. But you won't find this information on the Rogers' website.


----------



## yBOT.ca (Jul 1, 2008)

*ummm hello ... who do you think owns fido?*

I see postings that are comparing fido to rogers... Rogers owns fido.

If you go with fido you only have access to fido network of towers.... if you go with Rogers you get access to both.

For me I am locked in with rogers for 3 years anyways ... i will just buy the new hardware and change my plan to a 800 daytime minute place that included 2 gigs of data... will that be enough for an iPhone? or do I need an additional data plan?


----------



## boxcarracer (Jun 30, 2008)

yBOT.ca said:


> I see postings that are comparing fido to rogers... Rogers owns fido.
> 
> If you go with fido you only have access to fido network of towers.... if you go with Rogers you get access to both.
> 
> For me I am locked in with rogers for 3 years anyways ... i will just buy the new hardware and change my plan to a 800 daytime minute place that included 2 gigs of data... will that be enough for an iPhone? or do I need an additional data plan?


theres a big difference in the 2 business plans though.....for some people it decides everything..
fido bills by the second, rogers bills by the minute.
fido starts its evenings at 7pm, rogers at 9pm


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

Sigh... I really don't want to say this, but I'm getting one...
I need a phone, and I don't want to waste money on getting another phone just because Roger doesn't treat customer right...
But I'll keep protesting...
I might get the 60MB plan, with $20 upgrade.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

You mean 60$ plan right? 60MB is nothing!


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

uPhone said:


> You mean 60$ plan right? 60MB is nothing!


Yeah... $60 plan... typo...


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Yep me too!*

I am getting one as well, waited a year, and my contract is up with rogers and I need a new phone.

You look at the versatility of the phone, and after looking at my girlfriends blackberry, it is just really slick. Totally cool!

The rates are not as good as I would like but I will deal with it rather then sit and see someone else on the street using an iphone.

And to pay for the extra fees, I have just resorted to major beer drinking during the hockey season as opposed to all year long! :lmao:


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry if I missed this point in another thread, but for someone who has an ongoing contract with Rogers, will I be able to extend it by 3 years to get the iphone. If not, how then?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

smyler67 said:


> And to pay for the extra fees, I have just resorted to major beer drinking during the hockey season as opposed to all year long! :lmao:


try the cheaper beers too.. Lucky, Lakeport, Brava, Laker... !
I save a ton of ca$h by buying those brands


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks for the tip....I'll have to try that.

Maybe make my own beer.......then I can get that LARGE data plan!

Plus with drinking less beer, I won't be drunk as much and use my phone. I'll save tons.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

steinba said:


> I'm sorry if I missed this point in another thread, but for someone who has an ongoing contract with Rogers, will I be able to extend it by 3 years to get the iphone. If not, how then?


Yep you can do this. I've been doing it for a long time. Your contract will just start over at another 3 year countdown.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

I will *probably* get one.

Whether it will be July 11 or not depends on how much the phone non-subsidized. I am not eligible for a phone upgrade until September 9 I think. I can wait until then, or probably shell out more and grab the iPhone next week.

Adding $30 a month is a very plausible option for me, especially if it still gets me Rogers hotspot access. I suspect 300MB will be enough. I can limit my youtube watching to when I have wifi, and 300MB will give me plenty of mail, occasional google maps, and the odd movie listing lookup here and there.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

"You won't get an iPhone, and you will continue to boycott"


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I will most likely pick one up near the end of August, once all the dust has settled.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I'm buying *TWO* iPhones... yes, I said *TWO*...

... when Rogers meets the plans I have for the two family phones currently with Bell Mobility - $82.61 including taxes for both phones.

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Mississauga said:


> I'm buying *TWO* iPhones... yes, I said *TWO*...
> 
> ... when Rogers meets the plans I have for the two family phones currently with Bell Mobility - $82.61 including taxes for both phones.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.


Those must be really nice Bell Mobility cell phones.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah, i'm biting the bullet and getting one.

i haven't owned a cell phone in 11 years. i had an ipod touch for a while and i sold it a while back in anticipation of the iphone legitimately coming to Canada. 

now i can carry around my portfolio in my pocket again!


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm totally getting an iPhone, July 11!!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

machael said:


> yeah, i'm biting the bullet and getting one.
> 
> i haven't owned a cell phone in 11 years. i had an ipod touch for a while and i sold it a while back in anticipation of the iphone legitimately coming to Canada.
> 
> now i can carry around my portfolio in my pocket again!



Wow! So you're just now going to be introduced to SMS? MMS? etc?

You have a lot to catch up on I guess!


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ill be in Line at 6am...ill be getting one


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

ericlewis91 said:


> Ill be in Line at 6am...ill be getting one


I'm not.
Even though I was offered one ( well, a promise on the b'day card) for my birthday last week .

$3248 will buy ... well a lot of things!
Even 20 Apple shares!

Check out my reasons for : JUST SAY NO to Rogers over at 

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/66249-got-response-rogers.html

Cheers......

But do buy the phone, you will help my shares climb later in the year!


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

I won't be getting one either, but I will chekc out the store and see what they try to do to sell me one ;-)


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll be getting the iPhone with the $30 for 300 MB add on to my existing Rogers account. The Rogers Wireless by my house doesn't open until 10 so I might have to go to one closer to work (which open at 9).


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

imobile said:


> I'm not.
> Even though I was offered one ( well, a promise on the b'day card) for my birthday last week .
> 
> $3248 will buy ... well a lot of things!
> ...


I believe this is the official I'm getting an iPhone thread, not the i'm not getting one thread.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*not the i'm not getting one thread*



ruffdeezy said:


> I believe this is the official I'm getting an iPhone thread, not the i'm not getting one thread.


 Not thread?
Don't get your briefs in a knot
I'm not a NOT getting ONE person, I am proud to announce that I am a NOT getting TWO person!


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

*DO NOT BUY AN iPHONE JULY 11!!! *


*Wait.

Be patient.*

If there are no line-ups, hoarding, hoopla and people screaming demands to purchase an iphone -- Rogers will have their tail between their legs.

Just wait a couple of weeks.

The media will pick up on the less than steller demands, as well as business analysists & critics.

*Rogers will be totally embarassed. Their stock will drop. The media pressure will be un-bearable.*


----------

